# Vortex Razor HD 27-60x85 Spotting Scope (Straight-Viewing)



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

*Vortex Razor HD 27-60x85 Spotting Scope SOLD*

Vortex Razor HD 27-60x85 Spotting Scope (Straight-Viewing, not angled)

Latest model Vortex Razor.

$1,100 Sandy UT

Used, but in pristine condition.

Includes original box and case.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

$900


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Sold


----------

